# Reparacion Equipo de audio Ken Brown



## juampi98 (Ene 5, 2008)

Les adjunto una imagen del circuito de  mi equipo de audio marca Ken Brown que data de 1974, estoy por cambiarle unos componentes porque ya cumplieron su vida util. Me gustaria que me indiquen, a su criterio, cuales reemplazarian para mejorar su funcionamiento que les aseguro que a pesar del tiempo suena de 10....!
Muchas Gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 6, 2008)

yo tengo uno que no lo pude reparar pero ahi tengo las placas traian dos tip 33 por canal
es algo de 40w por canal la modifique y le puse 100w por canal y esa reliquia sigue sonando mueve 2 15"por canal


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 10, 2008)

Saludos juampi98 sinseramente si tenes que cambiar algo serian los electroliticos no mas parece una placa bastante simple, en cuanto a cambiar la salida por algo mas grande tambien tendrias que modificar la fuente.


----------



## juampi98 (Ene 10, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas ! la verdad que entiendo bastante poco de esto pero me anime y cambie los electrolíticos y esas .47 J que parecen resistencias, no se bien que son, pero el equipo sigue sonando de 10. Le puse 2 cajas grandes de madera de un viejo centro musical, de los primeros que salieron con grandes cajas y le meti 2 parlantes de 50 w y 2 tweeters de 30 y quedo muy potente.


----------



## juampi98 (Ene 10, 2008)

Karapalida una pregunta? cuando decis los electroliticos te refericis solo a los color amarillos ? (esos estaban reventados abajo y fue los que cambie), aparte estan esos color celeste que tienen medio negro la parte superior....... como se si estan arruinados ?
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2008)

Amigo juampi98, te sugiero que sigas LA REGLA DE ORO: "Si funciona, NO LO TOQUES".

Si le cambiaste los electrolíticos que se habían reventado y "Funciona de 10", cómo dices, déjalo vivir en paz y disfrútalo.

Los únicos componentes que sufren deterioro y degradación en el tiempo, son los condensadores, principalmente, los electrolíticos.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Diria mi abuela, la que murio virgen: "Lo que anda NO se toca"


----------



## robertjune (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola a todos! Reabro el tema para comentarles que estaba tratando de revivir un amplificador Ken Brown Sonoramic, estéreo de 8 W por canal. Resulta que el ampli funciona en ambos canales perfecto. El problema es que  al usarlo, hay un ruido de fondo de baja frecuencia. Leyendo encontré que podía ser debido a los condensadores de fuente. Lo desarmé y encontré que tenía dos condensadores en paralelo, uno de 4000 micro / 40V, siendo el otro de 2500 / 35. Ambos tenían sulfatado y degradado el electrolítico. Compré dos condensadores de 4700 micro / 35 V y los coloqué en paralelo. Además, cambié unos condensadores de 1000 micros que se encuentran a la salida del amplificador (supongo que son para bloquear la continua). Algo importante que noto es que el ruido de fondo varía al variar el volumen. El potenciómetro de volumen se encuentra un poco deteriorado. Adjunto unas fotos para mostrar los condensadores cambiados. Les mando un gran saludo!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2015)

Buenos días robertjune.

No es buena idea poner Condensadores nuevos en paralelo con unos sospechosos de estar deteriorados, los malos ganarán la partida 

Ánimo con tu reparación.

Sal U2


----------



## robertjune (Sep 16, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días robertjune.
> 
> No es buena idea poner Condensadores nuevos en paralelo con unos sospechosos de estar deteriorados, los malos ganarán la partida
> 
> ...



Gracias! Aclaro que a la fuente le coloqué condensadores nuevos. Un saludo!!


----------

